# hp help????



## CBACH22 (Oct 17, 2008)

this might be a dumb ?? but what is the stock horsepower to the wheels because i know its not 400hp to the wheels i got many different numbers can someone help with the real horsepower to the rear wheels thanks


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I think its 350 if i am wrong sure some one will let me know!


----------



## CBACH22 (Oct 17, 2008)

it an 05 if that helps sorry


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

ive seen between 330-350 guess just depends on the good old weather



REDGTO89 said:


> I think its 350 if i am wrong sure some one will let me know!


----------



## CBACH22 (Oct 17, 2008)

is it really that low thats depressing


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It is 328 +/-.


----------



## CBACH22 (Oct 17, 2008)

really i was hearing 370s what the fauk why do we loose so much


----------



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

man that is with a lot of car out on the road.
my 2005 gto is stock and it is pleaty stout for me.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

A good rule of thumb is to back out 20% of the motor HP. This is somewhat of a rough estimate, but not too far off IMO. 400 - 20% = 320. The HP may be a tad higher for manual vehicles...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've seen a couple putting out 245+ to the wheels stock, then again I see some with only 320 or so. Not sure if we can give you a real average. Like PDQ mentioned, just roughly estimate subtracting 20% out of the motor's HP.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The drivetrain of the GTO is pretty darn efficient. It gets about 85% of it's power to the wheels. Auto's lose a bit more. 

A good rule of thumb is you lose 15-20% with a manual transmission on any given car and you lose 18-22% with an auto. 

There are other variables too. There are different types of dynos and they can vary between each dyno too. 

I have a friend with a heads and cam LS1 with headers, a fast intake, a ported MAF and a great tune. When I tell people he put 397 hp to the wheels they kinda look perplexed. That combo should put 430 to the wheels. It's a 2000 SS and he gets to the ttrack and routinely gets the car into the mid and low 11's with speeds in the high 119's to low 121's. His car was on a conservative dyno. 

Another friend has a heads and cam, headers, LS6 intake car that put 405 to the wheels. He struggles to run low 12's and his speed is 115-116. Two identical cars with almost identical RWHP numbers and two completely different real world numbers.


----------

